# On facebook: fake posting / page / identity or a real one?



## Biffons (Sep 12, 2014)

On facebook: is it a fake posting / page / identity or a real one?

Is this posting (see also screenshot below) on facebook - https://www.facebook.com/groups/281690021964974/permalink/1533952476738716/# - a real posting, really from Shobha Kapoor or is it a fake one?










I have e-mail correspondence with the writer (or to whomever), of this posting, he demands to give him: "Send me your email address, address, date of birth, contact number and 1 simple selfie for registration.
I guess, this data, my data, are enough to be used for "steeling" my identity, is that right?

The e-mail before the one above: "You will have to register first. Then after registration, you will be given a contract, confirmation letter, full script and all information about the project."

That e-mail address / contact of him / them being used in the e-mails: Casting Agency Mumbai <[email protected]>

Is there a reliable method to figure out if it is a real or fake (I assume, it is a fake one) post / facebook page?


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

You could try contacting Kapoor ( a woman ) through Balajitelefilms.
I didn't see an email address, but there is a phone number and fax here:

http://www.balajitelefilms.com/contact.php

I'd be suspicious of anything posted at Facebook


----------



## Biffons (Sep 12, 2014)

Many thanks!



> You could try contacting Kapoor ( a woman ) through Balajitelefilms.


Yes, I had tried a few times to do that with different e-mail addresses, but I got messages saying: "undeliverable".



> I didn't see an email address, but there is a phone number and fax here:


Thank you for the link. Yes, I had found that page, but I do not have a fax and calling might be very expensive.



> I'd be suspicious of anything posted at Facebook


Yes, may be suspicious of anything posted anywhere at all.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't know if it's fake or real but if you want to be in the project for sure you will have to give them that information at some point but I wouldn't do it based on a Facebook post. There are many fake and spoofing accounts. I think the cost of a phone call far outweighs the potential headaches and cost of a scam. You can make it short and just request a valid email address to use for further communications.


----------



## Biffons (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes, that's right, of course. It is estonishing that there obviously are so many e-mail addresses not working of such a big company in India. Or may be there is another problem that causes the e-mails not to be delivered. Very odd.



> I don't know if it's fake or real but if you want to be in the project for sure you will have to give them that information at some point but I wouldn't do it based on a Facebook post.


But with the data demanded, menioned above, they easyly could do some things I wouldn't like, couldn't they?

And another problem is I do not want that the real company get to know that I have doubts about their reputation or such. Do not know how Indians might see such.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Biffons said:


> But with the data demanded, menioned above, they easyly could do some things I wouldn't like, couldn't they?


Yes, indeed.

I wouldn't worry about them knowing you have doubts. You're not doubting that company but rather the source of the information. Surely they will understand that you can't believe everything you see on Facebook and casting calls have a notorious reputation for having ulterior motives. Being cautious in that regard should not be seen as something negative.


----------



## Biffons (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes, that's true of course.

So a fake page (leading to the real or fake identity as well, here to (a real existing person) Shobha Kapoor on facebook cannot be recognized (that easyly), obviously, as I had thought.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The link you posted is from a site called SCHAUSPIEL Film & Theater so it's not that person's page but it seems they post there as a member. I also found a similar one with the same date on another casting site CECM Cast Extras/Crew & Models NE:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/688973677910691/permalink/1288786844596035/

This appears to be their page but it doesn't look active (perhaps if you're logged in but I don't have a Facebook account):

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Shobha-Kapoor/133153576725022


----------



## Biffons (Sep 12, 2014)

Many thanks for finding that out.



> The link you posted is from a site called SCHAUSPIEL Film & Theater so it's not that person's page but it seems they post there as a member.


Yes, exactly, so it seems.

Shobha Kapoor and her daughter, husband, their company seems to be a real, successful company in India.



> This appears to be their page but it doesn't look active (perhaps if you're logged in but I don't have a Facebook account):


Even being logged in no more information. There is not a single commet on both of the pages. Very strange, why is there not a single post from a user? May be they can be deleted by the owner of that profile / page. Yes, does not look active at all. I do not use facebook usually, only for those kind of jobs, so I do not have any idea how facebook works.

Here is a bit more activity, clicking* Shobha Kapoor* that other page: https://www.facebook.com/sobha.kapo...va3oNmY&dti=688973677910691&hc_location=group

Very long, odd looking link for the link of the owner.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I really don't know what else to say other than it's best to be cautious.


----------



## Biffons (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes, thank you.

May be another method to avoid or decrease upcoming problems could be just to mix my correct data with some incorrect ones, e.g. slight changes, may be the year of the date of birth one year up or down, leave out or exchange a character of my last name and such. I actually assume 95 % or 99 % probability the post is faked. If not, I would have to explain the wrong information...somehow.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What did they tell you here?

https://www.trojaner-board.de/195217-betrugs-seite-betrugs-post-echt-facebook.html


----------



## Biffons (Sep 12, 2014)

Completely needless / senseless inforamtion, to better look for a job in the daily newspaper, to give the prospective cheater all the data, PIN, TAN to verify if it is fake or not (as answer to my question if one could find out if it is real or fake).


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I go back to my original suggestion, call them. It would be worth the cost to have peace of mind.


----------



## Biffons (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes, of course, you are right, many thanks!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome and good luck. Perhaps we'll see you on the big screen.....just email us your name, address and send a selfie so we know who to look for (just kidding).


----------

